# String Silencers



## ed'sboy (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd like to hear what everyone is using for string silencers. I have two sets (different brands) of cat whiskers on my string but wondering if yall find something to be better.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 23, 2007)

I like strips of bever for silencers. I have used string leeches but I think beaver works better and looks a whole lot cooler! LOL


----------



## ed'sboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Your right about that. My son has beaver strips on his bow and they do look better. Nothing wrong with adding the flash coefficient. How are the beaver strips put on?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 23, 2007)

You slip one end betweene the string then wrap them around the string until you are almost out of beaver then you slip the end thru the string again. Its kinda hard to explain but really simple onve you get the idea or see someone do it.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 23, 2007)

My longbows are pretty quiet anyway but I add string silencers just for extra quiet.

I use both the beaver balls and also the rubber leg silencers. I bought a big chunk of different colored spinner bait skirt material for a few bucks and have enough to make a lot os silencers.


----------



## FVR (Feb 23, 2007)

Beaver and bobcat


----------



## maconducks (Feb 24, 2007)

Been using beaver, but just got some bow hush in and waiting on some new strings to install and check out.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 24, 2007)

Beaver balls is my favorite.  Works good, looks good and stays that way for a long time.


----------



## aubie (Mar 2, 2007)

I use the beaver balls as well.  Super easy to put on, and they look great too. 

1. Release the tension on the string
2. Start about 8-10" from the top of the string
3. Insert about 1/2" of the strip between two even groups
    of strands
4. Wrap the strip "barber pole" style around the string 
     and insert remaining 1/2" same as before
5. Repeat on the bottom end of string
6. Restring your bow and shoot, after a few shots the 
    puffs will tighten down on themselves and will be good 
    to go.

I'm a complete newbie when it comes to traditional archery and I was able to do it myself.  I belive that 3riversarchery.com has some instructions on doing it as well.


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 2, 2007)

Beaver balls do the best job I think. I've tried the rubber things, but they just did'nt do anything for me. I remember going into an archery shop in Carrollton and asking for some beaver balls, ya could'a  knocked the guy over with a feather, he and, I guess his wife, actually thought I wanted some real beaver balls. I think they wanted me to leave their store. My wife just laughed and said, "let's go !"


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 2, 2007)

I use cat whiskers but maybe need to try these "beaver balls" if I can ask for them with a straight face.........


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 2, 2007)

Ya, when you go into a modern archery shop, ya gotta say "fur string silencers", else ya get shown to the door !! LOL


----------



## maconducks (Mar 3, 2007)

I just added some bow hush to my shrew, I havent shot it yet, supposed to let it sit for a day to get the wool and the wax lovey dovey.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 3, 2007)

*maconducks*

How about a pic of that new Shrew? I have read a lot of good things about the Shrew. Would like to see your other bows as well.


----------



## jomaz (Mar 3, 2007)

*Silencers*

Remember to wrap those beaver balls the same direction as the twist on the string.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 4, 2007)

on my longbow i got some muskrat tails off ebay that were already tanned and made my own silencers and they work great too. on my recurve i just have ol cat wiskers


----------

